# Probe and pulse start MH lamps



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

papa said:


> Can probe start lamps, such as MH 175 watt m/57/e be used with a pulse start ballast ANSI.#M137E.


It will not last long if it even works.

The ANSI rating on the lamp must match ANSI rating on the ballast.

Also check this out...

http://media.hydroponics.net/productdocs/HID_Pocket_Guide.pdf


..


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

papa said:


> Can probe start lamps, such as MH 175 watt m/57/e be used with a pulse start ballast ANSI.#M137E.


No, a pulse start bulb uses a much higher voltage "pulse" to start the lamp arc than a probe start.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I thought the lamp bases differed.​


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> I thought the lamp bases differed.​


Are they different? 

I recently started a new job and all im doing now is ballast and lamp replacement. What is the easiest way to identify pulse start from probe start without looking for an ignitor at the ballast?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Briancraig81 said:


> Are they different?
> 
> I recently started a new job and all im doing now is ballast and lamp replacement. What is the easiest way to identify pulse start from probe start without looking for an ignitor at the ballast?


I don't believe the bases are different both are mogul or medium (I always forget which) style bases. There are lamps with a "tit" on the bottom of the base but that isn't because it is pulse vs probe. The "tit" is because it is open fixture rated meaning the inner arc tune has an additional protective shield inside the actual glass globe in case the arc tube were to explode. These style lamps can be used in open or shielded fixtures but a lamp designed for shielded fixtures can not be used in an open fixture as the base will not contact the center of the shell.

Match the lamp ANSI code to the ANSI code on the ballast and you will never go wrong.


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

You can tell by the lamp, IF, it has the correct lamp. The pulse start will not have an additional piece of metal coming from the arc tube, or the bi-metallic switch. Philips makes a lamp that can work on probe or pulse start, it's called an " all start" lamp. 

As you probably know, pulse starts:
- have about a 50% longer life
- start faster in the cold ( down to -40 degrees)
- faster re strike time
- better lumen maintenance, up to 33%

Found on website www. Lrc.edu


----------

